# Tikka T3 Lite-Trigger



## Gentleman4561 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just bought a Tikka in 308. but am having trouble adjusting the trigger they say you just take out the mag and their is the screw but i have taken the mag and the floorplate off to expose the trigger assembly but still cant get it adjusted. WOuld love to hear how its done pictures would be great thanks


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 11, 2008)

Give JRanger a PM.  He posted about this not too long ago.  IIRC, you will need a special tool to adjust the trigger.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 14, 2008)

No special tool needed ..Uses an allen wrench....
Have to remove the barrel assembly from the stock....Turn allen
screw counterclockwise to lighten trigger pull...

Screw is located on the front side of the trigger assembly.....


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 14, 2008)

It is very easy to do.  All you need it the right allen wrench.  I adjusted mine as light as it would go.


----------

